# Thrush during IVF - what can I do?



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm on day 8 of stimulation and I think I've got thrush 
Not too uncomfortable at the moment but I'm sure that will change.  Sorry for TMI but I've got classic symptoms (cottage cheese).  Is it best to treat it or leave it if I can stand it?
Will the thrush have any effect on the outcome?  I'm worried that if the environment isn't spot on, the chances of success are reduced.  EC in 5-8 days.
Cream?  Pessaries?  Yoghurt or nothing?
After EC I'm going to be on 3 massive doses of progesterone pessaries which are going to play havoc with my bits and bobs


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Anon
I can't help with your first query I'm afraid, just to say I completely sympathise with all your physical and mental agony! Re progesterone pessaries I worried about this with me and so you can just use them in the back door so to speak! Having said that I have tried them vaginally and actually no irritation at all....so far....touch wood.

Try and drink and eat more alkaline foods if you can. Lemon in water leaves an alkaline residue and I find drinking that helps keep it at bay.Sorry not much help when you need a proper solution to you problem right now!
x


----------

